# Will I lose hp/tq???



## drake0707 (Mar 25, 2009)

if I cut out the mufflers and replace with pipe to get a louder note, will I lose power? anyone done this and experienced anything?


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello there, if you do a search on "muffler delete" you will find all the information you want. :cool


----------

